# Is it Bad to "Encourage" Head Bobbing?



## l_ship96 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi, this might be a silly question, but I often "bop" my head at my budgie as a way to communicate with him, especially when music on and he is "dancing", he loves it and goes nuts when I do it, and he now also looks at me and waits for me to bob my head so he can bob back. I swear he's even started almost telling me off if I don't bob back. I just wondered if too much head bobbing could be a bad thing? Is it ok? I just love seeing how happy he gets when I do it, he has even started shaking his tail fully which I have only just started seeing him do that. I just hope I'm not confusing him communication wise or anything.


----------



## JuneBird (Jan 5, 2021)

Encouraging you him to head bob won’t hurt him. It sounds like you’re budgie enjoys it too.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There is no problem with you head bobbing along with your budgie!. 
It's great that he enjoys the activity and the game you are playing with him as he dances.*


----------

